# New Hauntcast ep - Verbal Diarrhea



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

***** Come and Get it! *****
HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM - "Verbal Diarrhea" is now slaying!








Download for FREE at http://hauntcast.net , iTunes or Stitcher.
HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW: John Denley from Boneyard Productions
BONE PHONE CALL: Jen Braverman from Transworld Haunt and Attraction Show
MUSICAL GUEST: The Brains.
PLUS: Foolish shenanigans from the Scream Team.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's the video for The Brains' single "Out in the Dark"!


----------

